# Lack of AF concern



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

My DP tracked my cycle in 2011 - I only missed two periods during the year, once when I lost my job and once when I started my new one (work obv stresses me out!) - apart from that they were regular.

We decided over Christmas we wanted to egg share but my last AF was Dec 23rd.  I was pretty miffed to see no sign of AF in Jan as I had fully expected to be on time.  Can't have any tests done although it turns up and am now worrying it will be another no show end of this month.  When I should start being concerned?  

Laura xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Scrap this...its just arrived


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

See what thinking about it does?!? lol
x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Teehee!  

Had some tests Friday and already have FSH and LH back...just waiting for my AMH results...have tried to bring my appointment with the doctor/counselling etc forward but they are super busy @ the mo..roll on March


----------

